# Airport Express - Comcast Internet



## mecos (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi,

I bought an Airport express last  January. I have been using it successfully for 6 months with my iBook g4 and my internet provider was the University of Tennessee.

I just moved to another state and I had to get a Comcast internet service. But, when I tried to connect the Airport Express the light is always flashing in amber. I tried to reconfigure it using the Airport assistant and according to the computer everything was OK. Apparently, there is communication between the computer and the Airport, but there is no internet connection.

I contacted Comcast and they told me that they don't know anything about wireless connections.

My technical level is basic.

Thanks.


----------



## applemaz (Sep 16, 2005)

Shut off your computer and unplug the Comcast Cable modem.  Next, do a hard reset of your airport express (AX).  When complete, unplug the AX and wait about a minute.  Then, plug in the comcast cable modem and next the AX.  Wait for the AX to turn from amber to green.  Now, turn on your computer and make sure airport is on and hopefully you will have a connection.  

AX is temperamental at times.  You may have to do this procedure a few times to get it working.  If you ever have problems in the future, unplug/shutoff everything and wait a few minutes then plug it all in again and try it.  If it doesn't work, you need to follow the full instructions again to get it working.


----------



## mecos (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank You, Applemaz!!! You Are My Heroe!
Everything Works Now And I Am So Happy.


----------

